# Crohn's Disease and Gout



## Jim Gonsler (Nov 29, 2011)

For any of you Crohn's people out there that may be suffering from the painful effects of Gout like I am.  I have been experiencing a lot of pain lately in both my feet, especially the big toe, but also around the arches and heels of my feet as well.  I know that Gout has something to do with inflammation.  Since Crohn's also involves inflammation of not only the gut, but other areas of the body as well, I was wondering if there might be some kind of correlation.  My doctor had me on Prednisone for a while and it did seem to stop the effects of the Gout, but I'm not comfortable taking a steroid drug like this, especially for a long term treatment.  Anyone have success with a more natural remedy that may be out there?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 29, 2011)

If I remember correctly you have had a resection of involving your terminal ileum? 

If so your body will have difficulty reabsorbing uric acid back out of the blood to excrete it from the body via the bowel. It is this build up of uric acid that causes gout. 

I'm not sure about natural remedies but perhaps a reduction in foods high in purines may be helpful???...

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=51

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Jim Gonsler (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, you nailed it.  That is exactly the area my surgery was in.  Actually my condition was not called Crohn's but Ileitis (I think that's how it's spelled).
Anyway, thanks so much for the feedback!  Very considerate of you.
Jim


----------



## LozzieStardust (Aug 12, 2013)

My poor fiance has Crohns & IBS, Can you get gout in your thumb joint? He has in in both big toes & is struggling to walk, now he is commenting on his thumb joint hurting.

He's on Prednisolone (15mg -1 5mg 3x daily) & it doesn't seem to be touching it.


----------



## Jim Gonsler (Aug 12, 2013)

Lozzie,
I'm sorry about your fiance.  When I have a bad flare-up, I can barely walk as well.  Terrible pain!!  I have used prednisone and found comfort within 24 hours from my gout.  Then I backed off using it because it's a steroid drug.  The only other thing I've been taking (other than avoiding foods rich in uric acid) that is completely natural is Oligomeric Proanthocyanidin or OPC3.  This is a very powerful antioxidant 20 times more powerful than vitamin c, that contains, pine bark (pycnogenol), grape seed, red wine, bilberry and Citrus extracts. It is in powder form, so it dissolves quickly in water and assumes the same consistency as your body fluids, meaning it is in your system in as little as 3-5 minutes.  I had a lot of my gut taken out due to my Crohn's condition, so I need whatever I take to get into my system through me stomach if possible.  I can get you a link to order this product to try if you are interested.  Just contact me.


----------



## LozzieStardust (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for that!!! shall take a lookie!

"proanthocyanidins may have had antidepressant effects and MAO inhibitory properties" We've also got to be careful with this as he is on Diazepam and Amitriptyline. 

Will have a chat with him


----------

